# Two Part Epoxy



## Graybeard (Mar 14, 2020)

I usually use Bob Smith Industries epoxy but I'm out. I personally hate the syringe and that's all local stores carry. I did find JB Weld clearweld quick setting epoxy 5 min which I bought. I'm wondering if anyone has experience with it?


----------



## barry richardson (Mar 14, 2020)

I have used JB weld in the past and it worked fine. But I just bought some at Lowe's that seems to take a very long time to harden and cure, even though it is 5 min epoxy, I don't recall it being like that in the past, maybe I got some bad stuff...

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Graybeard (Mar 14, 2020)

Interesting, in one of the reviews online someone mentioned the same problem. I glued some pens up today, will see how they are tomorrow.


----------



## T. Ben (Mar 14, 2020)

I use the jb weld all the time,as long as you let it sit overnight you won’t have a problem.


----------



## Patrude (Mar 14, 2020)

I've been using J.B. Weld for over a year now and am very satisfied. As said already best results will be achieved with overnight curing. For me it really outperforms c/a glue especially for gluing pen tubes into pen blanks.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## SubVet10 (Mar 14, 2020)

Devcon 5 ton has the syringe style and works like a champ


----------



## Bean_counter (Mar 14, 2020)

I was buying the larger loc tite bottles but they went to JB Weld. It works but man it stinks


----------



## rdabpenman (Mar 15, 2020)

I have had good luck with Elmers and Gorilla 5 min epoxy.

Les


----------



## Graybeard (Mar 15, 2020)

Interesting, I don't use it up very fast and find the syringe gets stuck and will not put out a one to one measure. Seems pretty pricey too with having to charge for the syringe and packaging. But if it works, I'd have to say Les is the man when it comes to pens.


----------

